# Rochester Germicide Bottle



## Just Dig it (Jul 1, 2007)

My moms Bestfriends  Boyfriend Grabbed me this from a local mill they are gonna  tear  down = ) i love it already  but  i would like further information..judging by its shape and  the upside  down  logo id think it  went in a dispenser? i guess? it has a dish that  fits it in no way with it.but it was made by the same company the dish states .

 (in center circle on bottom)(sanor)
 (Under circle)(Rochester Germicide Co.Rochester N.y.pat pending)

 The bottle says 
 Rochester germicide
 Rochester Ny
 Pat jan25 1888
 the seam runes to the lip but  not over it  boy am i curious!
 anyone got any info on it???






thanks all (ericjayy)


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Eric, It had a steel rack-type dispenser that was made to hang on a wall. I think the dish was part of the setup. You can find the metal part on eBay once in a while, then you will have the whole thing. The upside-down embossing is cool. It was a disinfectant soap/sanitizer. ~Jim


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 2, 2007)

Sweet deal Jim im gonna keep an eye out on the bay = ) i like it because its from cliftex..this old mill down the street where me and a few pals had built a whole indoor skatepark in the top floor so its kind of got some centiment = ) hope i can find the dispencer... thanks for the info!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's some history.
 http://www.rochestermidland.com/division/sanor/history.html


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 3, 2007)

I dug that dish once a long time ago and never found out what it was....now I know.  Is the dish embossed, too? I can't remember if mine said anything, had to be at least 20 years ago. I don't even know what I did with it.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah the  dish is  embossed on the bottom  very finely glad we cleared up that old little mystery = ) thanks  guys


----------

